# problema CNY70



## zapeitor (Ago 3, 2006)

hola, mas que un problema es que haciendo un detector de lineas negras e terminado con un detector de obstaculos, el CNY70 detecta mi mano o cualquier otra superficie sin importar el color que tenga a unos 10cm de distancia y eso no es muy normal no??? yo queria un sigulineas no un detector de obstaculos... como puedo arreglar esto??

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Ago 3, 2006)

he quitado el negador y he variado los ohms del pot y consigo que el motor se active cuando el CNY70 ve una linea de cualquier color excepto negro a unos 5mm (preferiblemente blanca) entonces habia pensado que si al ver una linea de cuanquier color excepto negro el motor se activa entonces hay voltage y si pongo el negador quitara ese voltaje y lo dara cunado llegen 0V de ver la linea negra pero no funciona.
no me queda mas remedio que dejarle que vea blanco sobre negro.

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Ago 3, 2006)

bueno mira da igual que mas dara que siga una linea blanca que una negra.

otra cosa, en otros sitios por internet e visto robots siguelineas que tienen 4 o 5 integrados con PICs una placa enorme, etc etc. para que hacen todo eso si con un pot un transistor y un amplificador operacional consiges lo mismo??? no lo entiendo

saludos


----------



## pieromoretto (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola amigo al igual que tu estoy realizando un robot sigue líneas y también tuve problemas con los sensores CNY70, me gustaría saber si lograste hacer  funcionar tus sensores. De todas maneras yo he realizado otros sensores en una baquelita utilizando emisores y receptores infrarrojos y funcionan muy bien. Si utilizas un PIC podrás mejorar el funcionamiento de tu sigue líneas, me gustaría saber como has avanzado en tu proyecto.


----------



## zapeitor (Ago 16, 2006)

si funciona pero no consigo que funcione con lineas negras.

aver... creo que funciona asi: el led infrarojo del cny70 emite luz infraroja, si esa luz va a algo negro el negro la absorve y el transistor receptor de infrarojos no revive luz por lo que no deja pasar corriente, si sefleja algo de luz (con cualquier otro color) el transistor deja pasar corriente (mas si es blanco) el amplificador aumenta la señal y el transistor regula la corriente que va al motor. (corregidme si me equivoco que seguro que en algo a sido) lo que no entiendo es porque si en vez del amplificador pongo el 74xxx que se supone que una señal de cualquier voltaje la pasa a 0 y una de 0 la pasa a 5v no hace que los 0 v que da cuando el transistor no deja pasar corriente (cuando ve negro) los pase a 5v que van al transistor y luego al motor. no me funciona asi y tampoco si pongo el amplificador y luego el 74xxx

de todas formas funciona con lineas blancas que para mi ya es un logro (hace 2 meses no sabia encender un led)

saludos


----------



## manuel_nt11 (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola:

Yo soy un estudiante de mecatronica de primer semestre, totalmente novato en electronica, (lo que e aprendido es de colegio, y el tipico intento y error... jeje) y estoy construyendo un barco que navegue en una canal, evitando chocar con los bordes..... para eso estoy intentando usar sensores CNY70, usare 2, uno para cada motor del barco, y la idea es que si el sensor siente cerca la pared de la canal detenga un motor y gire.... hasta ahora lo que e hecho esta en la foto que cargue.

en teoria deberia funcionar.... pero no lo hace :s

otra cosa.... el sensor esta dispuesto de 4 pines, 2 para el led y 2 para el receptor. visto desde arriba y con la marca a la derecha, los 2 pines de la izq. son los del led y el flujo va e arriva a abajo, y los dos de la der. los del receptor, pero no se si el flujo va tambien de arriva a abajo o alrevez....

cualquier ayuda me caeria de perlas.... ese barco representa la nota final de una materia...


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 15, 2008)

pienso que no son  los sensores adecuados que deberias usar, esos sensores necesitan por lo menos estar a  3mm de la pared  para detectarla,consigue unos sensores de proximidad de mayor rango,tengo unos que puedes contruir tu mismo, los busco y los subo, o ponte en contacto conmigo  , danos tambien  información detallada de  todas las cosas que  has hecho, sube fotos de todos los angulos de tu proyecto , hasta luego.


----------



## manuel_nt11 (Abr 16, 2008)

Pues, en realidad no tengo problema con el alcanse del sensor, pues le puse casi la minima resistencia al emisor, entonces tengo el maximo alcanse que son unos 4 cm.

en las pruevas que e hecho, cambio el sensor por un multimetro y marca en acv 0.4 cuando no detecta nada, y 32 cuando tiene alfo alfrente. 32 deberia hacer mover el motor rapido, pero nisiquiera reacciona cuando lo pongo en el circuito.


----------



## caeg (Abr 17, 2008)

Manuel un problema que yo tuve al usar los sensores cny70 esque entrega voltaje pero no da intensidad te pudiera dar 5V pero no hay intensidad tal como para mover el motor.
saludos


----------



## manuel_nt11 (Abr 18, 2008)

Si me e dado cuenta de ese problema..... y se me a ocurrido que un transistor podria solucionarlo, pero no se cual usar....


----------



## Isfrit (Jun 1, 2008)

hola, quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir si el led emisor del del cny70 emite luz o es simple luz infraroja (perdon pero soy muy novato apenas ) y a que voltaje funciona por que ya van 3 que hago emitir luz pero al momento se queman pero encuanto al fototransistor funciona a la perfeccion por favor espero su mas rapida respuesta, y el proyecto de el barco me llamo la atensión, y tambien estoy haciendo un robot rastreador y se que que son dos circuitos independientes que hacen girar a su propio motor les dejo la pagina de donde lo saque http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Isfrit dijo:
			
		

> ..... pero al momento se queman pero encuanto al fototransistor funciona a la perfeccion por favor ......



Emite luz infrarroja, asi que tu no la ves

¿ Le colocas una resistencia limitadora de corriente al led ?


----------



## Dinl (Jun 1, 2008)

Bueno la respuesta a la pregunta original del tema es la siguiente:

amigo la salida del receptorinfrarojo tiene una resistencia de 10k, es muy alta, aumentandola se consigue mas distancia, por lo tanto debes reducrila, creo q se debe reducir a un valor parecido q la del emisor, para 9v creo q es de 330 ohms.

Para manuel:

le dije que la sobrealimentacion no me parecia!  , haga como yo hize al colocar un bc547 a la salida, la salida del amplificador va a la base, el motor lo conecta + a 9, el - al colector, y tierra al emisor.


----------



## Isfrit (Jun 1, 2008)

gracias por lo dato si no hubiera quemado mas cny70 y gracias por los valores de las resistencias bueno el diagrama original tiene una resistencia de 680ohms pero lo quise probar con una fuente variable y pues como saben queme 3, bueno eso es por el cny70 y ahora quisiera saber por que los motores que tengo no quieren girar algunas veces cuando ven negro, por ejemplo muestro negro y giran bien pero cuando vuelvo a mostrar negro no gira hasta que le de un empujon con la mano. espero que me ayuden por que el proyecto lo entrego la proxima semana y ya siento miedo del 5 en la boleta gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2008)

Isfrit dijo:
			
		

> ...... ahora quisiera saber por que los motores que tengo no quieren girar algunas veces cuando ven negro, por ejemplo muestro negro y giran bien pero cuando vuelvo a mostrar negro no gira hasta que le de un empujon con la mano. espero que me ayuden por que el proyecto lo entrego la proxima semana y ya siento miedo del 5 en la boleta gracias.



En la pagina que posteaste hay varios esquemas, ¿ Cual estas empleando ?


----------



## Isfrit (Jun 4, 2008)

parece ser que los cny70 no me funcionaron tan bien   no salio como un robot rastreador que yo tanto queria, bueno por lo menos los motores giran pero no ve el color blanco y ya no se que hacer el proyecto se entrega mañana y estoy pensando hacer que el robot funcione con una linterna (muy basico para el proyecto original) bueno les dejo el digrama para que me avisen quien lo logro hacer funcionar, gracias a los demas por la manita.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 31, 2008)

hola! estoy haciendo un robot de sumo y tengo un problema con este sensor qe parece ser tan simple!

la cuestion es qe no responde a nada... y cuando desconecto el diodo emisor del cny70, e ilumino el fototransistor con un led infrarrojo externo, el transistor si se satura, pero cuando lo vuelvo a coenctar, aunqe lo ilumine con el led infrarrojo, no pasa nada... no responde... 

a alguien le paso algo parecido? lo pudieron solucionar? como?
cualquier ayuda es bienvenida 


gracias,
mano.


P.D.: Probe con dos sensores y lo mismo...


----------



## santiago (Jul 31, 2008)

se me ocurrriooooooo, si queres que siga lo opuesto a lo tuyo, en ves del motor al transistor, ponere un rele inversor, o antes del transistor una compuerta not o inversor, entonces el pulso queda invertido, y si usas el rele encima vas a tener el 100% de la corriente cuando se active

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2008)

Para un alcance de 1 cm y un contraste de Blanco a Negro 
yo me juego por 33k (naranja-naranja-naranja).

Con una R mas grande en el foto transistor le da más sensibilidad.
Probá con 5k fijos en serie con un pote de 1M. 
Pone el pote en 0 y andá subiendo. 
Cuando encontrés el valor optimo reemplazás todo por una R fija de ese valor (+5k).

El valor lógico es como dice "santixman", lo acomodás despúes según el color que querés que siga.
Estos bichos trabajan por contraste, no distinguen color (hablo del CNY70 no de "santixman").  

Séxitos !


----------



## santiago (Ago 1, 2008)

ehhh que te pasa con mi rata del desierto jaja, es mi sistema anti-chorros, jaja

saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ago 1, 2008)

ya anda... no tengo idea qe le paso a esta cosa  lo arme por segunda vez y anduvo bien... y es mas... reemplace el CNY70 por un fototransistor y un diodo IR y obtuve los mismos resultados satisfactorios, pero con mas sensibilidad... 2cm de respuesta contra 5mm como mucho del CNY70.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2008)

Es peor cuando anda desde el principio porque entonces seguro que la falla la hace 
cuando se lo estés mostrando al cliente.  ops: 

... Murpy viejo !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 2, 2008)

Parece que el CNY70 no esta hecho para operar a largas distancias, segun el manual el CTR es solo de 5% y en todas las graficas la medicion mas larga que tienen es solo de 10mm y a esa distancia la Ic ya es solo de 0.05mA (figura 10)

http://www.iit.upcomillas.es/~alvaro/teaching/Clases/Robots/IR/CNY70.pdf

El CTR es un parametro importante en cualquier dispositivo optoelectronico, por que mide cuanto es la corriente del led y cuanto seria la corriente generada en el dispositivo de captacion de luz (en este caso un fototransistor) y como en el CNY es solo del 5% es muy pobre... te recomiendo que sigas usando el foto y el led por separado... o busques otro sensor de reflexion con mejor CTR....


----------



## chokin (Sep 28, 2009)

Zapeitor...

el problema que tuvo con su proyecto es una posibilidad para solucionar el mio...

estoy realizando un proyecto para el colegio que consiste en un baston para invidentes que pueda detectar obstaculos...me han dicho que utilice sensores cny70...¿me podria indicar el circuito y los elementos que utilizaste?...que pena la molestia


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

No no no y no...estan diciendo que el CNY-70 tiene muchos inconvenientes:

1) ya casi no se consigue
2) la distancia de alcance es muy reducida (medio centimetro 5[mm])
3) necesitas ver mucho mas lejos para ir percatando al usuario de los obstaculos, sino los verias cuando los chocas y no es efectivo tu bastón.

te conviene utilizar conjunto fotodiodo-fototransistor y con integrados como el LM567 que decodifica los tonos y todo.
y puedes amplificar las señales infrarrojas con un TDA2320


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2009)

En algún lugar del Foro publiqué los datasheet de 2 sensores parecidos al CNY-70 pero de largo alcance 25Cm y 45Cm (Creo).

Me haría muy feliz acordarme donde están esos datos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

podrían ser el TCST-1000 y el DNZ-170 creo.


----------

